# Texas Truancy Laws......



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

So I get a letter yesterday summoning me to the local JPs office for a show cause hearing answering to the charge of , Parent contributing to unattendance......

Seems like nowadays a parent signed note does not get an absence excused, its up to the "school officials" to decide whether or not my childs absence is for an excusable reason or not. Other than that, a signed from a dr or dentist can substitute.

My child (17) was absent for four days in a row, 3 with the flu and the next we went to close family members funeral. I wrote a note explaining, but they were considered un-excused since they were not for a suitable reason and I didnt take her to the doctor. Now I am facing misdemeanor charges and a possible fine of up to $500.00/per day for keeping her home when she was too sick to go to school.

there was also one other day that was un-excused for half the day. That day the school nurse called me and asked me to come pick my daughter up as she was to sick to finish out the day. So a "school official" tells me to pick up my daughter, then its un-excused???????

I think Im going to sign my daughter out of school on the court date, then ask the judge to give her a note excusing her absence!!!!!!

I tell ya, its a sad day when a parent cant make any decisions regarding the welfare of their own kids!!!!!!


----------



## mjames76 (May 17, 2006)

The people I work for took both their kids out of school this year and are home schooling because of that same kind of stuff.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Gotta be a mixup someplace..


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Don't blame the schools. Blame the politicians who have enacted these LAWS the past couple of years.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

my parents would have been in jail for the number of days i missed in high school!!!! lol


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

How many total days has your child missed this year?



Shaky said:


> So I get a letter yesterday summoning me to the local JPs office for a show cause hearing answering to the charge of , Parent contributing to unattendance......
> 
> Seems like nowadays a parent signed note does not get an absence excused, its up to the "school officials" to decide whether or not my childs absence is for an excusable reason or not. Other than that, a signed from a dr or dentist can substitute.
> 
> ...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

take her report cards too if they are good..

how enforceable are school tickets and fines if you don't pay them?


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

It is all about money. They don't get paid when kids miss so the fine you. 

I would go down there and tell them t go f themselves.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

What School district?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

jdusek is absolutely correct. The school get more government monies for more kids in school per day. It's getting to be pathetic nowadays...


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

capt. david said:


> my parents would have been in jail for the number of days i missed in high school!!!! lol


haha mine would just now be getting out on parole:fish:

In all seriousness though...that's some BS...I hope you fight whatever repercussions if any tooth and nail.

I wouldn't pay those sorry SOB's a penny if you do get fined...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

But, there are schools who do not let parents know when their kid misses school. Again something is wrong here a mistake has been made.. I bet it will all work out..


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

What a coincidence...I'am having the same problem,we had a Doctor's note!
Has it come to this...?

RL



Shaky said:


> So I get a letter yesterday summoning me to the local JPs office for a show cause hearing answering to the charge of , Parent contributing to unattendance......
> 
> Seems like nowadays a parent signed note does not get an absence excused, its up to the "school officials" to decide whether or not my childs absence is for an excusable reason or not. Other than that, a signed from a dr or dentist can substitute.
> 
> ...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I'd sue the school district for your lost time at work for making you attend JP court for this stupid BS.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

We have gotten letters from the DA's Office warning us yet I know kids that skip school all the time with zero actions. Just yesterday one of my Daughters was posting online during school hours, I asked if she skipped school and she said she was just too tired to go, went to the rodeo the night before


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Ive been through this with another school district several years ago. My oldest son was in a coma after a car wreck. School district was aware of his situation and injuries yet still filed on me. The JP still berated me for not getting a doctors note to the school at that time, but threw out the charge then.

Its ALL about the money for the schools. Doing a quick google search on the subject will make your eyes open up. School districts have absolutely ZERO common sense, and follow the letter of the law to the extreme. If they can get a dollar more out of the system, then they will do their dangdest to get it up to $1.50 common sense be damned!


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

I believe students are allowed like 10 days a semester to be out of school both excused and non-excused. after that they can deny credit or file on them. And to the person who said to sue the school district for lost wages in texas you cant win a cash settlement against a public school system.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

bill said:


> We have gotten letters from the DA's Office warning us yet I know kids that skip school all the time with zero actions. Just yesterday one of my Daughters was posting online during school hours, I asked if she skipped school and she said she was just too tired to go, went to the rodeo the night before


That is why this situation is out of hand. My old man would of whooped my *** for missing school bc I was to tired from the rodeo. I can promise you that would of been the last rodeo I went to during the week.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Texas Truancy Laws*

If you Google the above, there is a ton of information, including http://www.ehow.com/list_6529268_child-truancy-laws-texas.html

Apparently notice is not required....its the parents' responsibility to make sure kid shows up.

All of the above discussion is good...but don't think truancy laws are some new Obama commie idea. They have been around since I was in school and before that.

Way back farm parents had to be pursuaded that their kids were better off in school than home doing farm chores. Without penalty, many would have opted to keep kids home on the farm and working. Even now, the summer vacation (used to be 3 months) was due to farming needs for the kids to be helping out.

We all have a vested interest in an educated population. We all suffer if parents let their kids skip school (like when you need to hire someone).


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Deeper forces at work here ...

We all agree that increasing drop out rates are a problem. The school, the state and federal gov't all believe the problem links to truency.

The approach to fixing the problem is different. The school, state and federal gov't believe the way to fix it is through the law. Meaning, the state has the legal right to fine, arrest you or take your children. I think this if over kill. 

They're my children ... not the states. It's no concern of the state if my children go to school or not. My kids are A students and likely have the best attendance record in the county - that's just the way we do things.

However, the fact that if your kids miss a couple of days ... and you have to report out to a governmental board is a crazy infringement of rights.

This is a sign of fascism - where the state believes they own the children, not the parents.

Tin foil helmet ... over and out.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Shaky said:


> So I get a letter yesterday summoning me to the local JPs office for a show cause hearing answering to the charge of , Parent contributing to unattendance......
> 
> Seems like nowadays a parent signed note does not get an absence excused, its up to the "school officials" to decide whether or not my childs absence is for an excusable reason or not. Other than that, a signed from a dr or dentist can substitute.
> 
> ...


I guess this is why a lot of parent's are choosing the home schooling route


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

jdusek said:


> It is all about money. They don't get paid when kids miss so the fine you.
> 
> I would go down there and tell them t go f themselves.


That's the whole thing in a nutshell. And it ain't new. My oldest son graduated high school in 1990, and I dealt with the same thing back then.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

G-O-T-B said:


> I believe students are allowed like 10 days a semester to be out of school both excused and non-excused. after that they can deny credit or file on them. And to the person who said to sue the school district for lost wages in texas you cant win a cash settlement against a public school system.


I know you can't - but that sure wouldn't stop me from threatening to haul them into court for wasting my time.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Wrong*



ZenDaddy said:


> Deeper forces at work here ...
> 
> They're my children ... not the states. It's no concern of the state if my children go to school or not. .


They are not your property. And the rest of us (i.e. the state) most definitely have a concern about them. It is we who will have to pay all the later societal costs if you let your child skip school now. Child Support laws are another example. Divorce/Custody laws are too. Its about the best interest of the child, not the best interest of the parent. Many times, unfortunately, the child needs protection from parents.

Again, as I said in my earlier post...truancy laws go way back in time to early times. Ma and Pa on the farm said I need my children home to help work the farm. City parents said I need my children working at the factory or mill to bring the family income. Society back then said "No" to that idea...you must send your kids to school.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

http://www.statutes.legis.state.tx.us/Docs/ED/htm/ED.25.htm

the tickets the school cop writes are real either they get paid/contested or a warrant gets issued
i just paid 500$ to JP 3 Jerome Jozwiak for disorderlly conduct in jan. 2012, if i did not pay the class c citation she would have been locked up and sitting out a 500$ fine at 50$ a day would have been too many unexcused absences , so loss of credit would have been applied per AHS 
she was withdrawn ,placed in a ged program at the college and is now awaiting the results of her test


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

The "system" is getting more and more out of control. Kids get sick,we all do, all sicknesses do not require a doctor visit. In most cases if you have a cold, or even the flu, the doctor will tell you your sick, go home and get well, ohhh, and pay the co pay. So, how much would this cost the average person to miss work, pay the copay, etc....


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

The more I think about it, the hotter I get. I think I'm gonna carry this out as far as I can and request a jury trial.

Wonder how much that is gonna cost the county??????


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

This is nothing new. My mom got charges pressed on her in '98 because I had over 40 unexcused absences in one semester. They also denied me of all my credits for that semester. I realize my situation is waaayyy more exteme than the OP's. And yes, to the OP, I do think your situation is ****.


----------



## capthunterdude (Nov 15, 2006)

Make sure to get an absense count from the school before you go to the JP. I know of two cases in my family where the parents were dropping the kids off at school, and the kids would not attend school. They would either leave school shortly after being dropped off or would leave during the day. Both parents received notices in the mail from the JP. When they arrived at court they both were quite embarrassed at the situation at hand thinking the school was at fault. 

If you haven't gotten an absense report yet, please get one.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

If the situation is as stated, lawyer up if you got the coin.

This is just unimaginably ridiculous.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Johnboat said:


> They are not your property. And the rest of us (i.e. the state) most definitely have a concern about them. It is we who will have to pay all the later societal costs if you let your child skip school now. Child Support laws are another example. Divorce/Custody laws are too. Its about the best interest of the child, not the best interest of the parent. Many times, unfortunately, the child needs protection from parents.
> 
> Again, as I said in my earlier post...truancy laws go way back in time to early times. Ma and Pa on the farm said I need my children home to help work the farm. City parents said I need my children working at the factory or mill to bring the family income. Society back then said "No" to that idea...you must send your kids to school.


You are wrong. They are mine. Their interest and my interest are one in the same. I can't say that about you or the school board. How arrogant of you to think you will pay a 'social cost' for my children. I have that covered. 100%

Your story about city and country folk is quant - but not true. Most parents understood the need for their children to go to school for an education and sent them on their own accord. If the majority of parents (in the city or country) said no to their kids going to school there wouldn't be enough truant officers in the country to force them to school. Bottom line is that the majority of parents are good, send their kids to school and no social cost need be paid by others. Just an honest man's taxes.

When the government jumps in and says things like you've outlined in your email: protecting the children, it's in the best interest of the child etc. A red lite goes off in my head. Simply stated that's how Mao and Pol Pot broke apart the family structure in order to get their own brand of state control.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

For as much as I am paying in school taxes, all yalls kids better be in school every day! 

The reason why the state is implementing all this stuff is because there are ALOT of parents who don't make their kids go to school if they don't want to. Not saying that you guys are like that, but I would venture to say the majority of cases that I have heard about are due to the same things that we all complain about on 2cool everyday.... 

Some folks may call it a money grab, but you gotta have big time consequences if you want folks to take it seriously. 


Again, not singling out anybody, just basing my opinion on the majority of cases that I have heard... I am sure there are some exceptions. You have to manage everything towards the majority....

Also, I would imagine that the school uses a computerized system with fields.... Your child didnt have a note when they were sick, so the field reading "DID STUDENT HAVE A NOTE?" gets checkmarked as "NO"... just like the other kid who didnt come to school because he was too lazy to go got marked as "NO" in that field.... 

Simply talking to the JP or school may clear everything up.... no need to get too hot about it.... it is what it is...


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Regarding your statement that I bolded. Correct me if I am wrong, but I think there is a law that states that children must attend school whether it be public, private or home school.

It might read similar (but not exactly) to this:



> By law, all children of compulsory school age (5 to 16) must receive a suitable full-time education. As a parent, you have a legal responsibility to make sure this happens - either by registering your child at a school or by making other arrangements to give them a suitable, full-time education. Once your child is registered at a school, you are legally responsible for making sure they attend regularly.





ZenDaddy said:


> Deeper forces at work here ...
> 
> We all agree that increasing drop out rates are a problem. The school, the state and federal gov't all believe the problem links to truency.
> 
> ...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'm all too familiar with the truancy laws. i'm just thankful that i know the JP.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Zendaddy (for some reason, I am having the same problem you did on the quoting part)...

I dont mean to be rude, but I don't think JB is wrong at all.

There is plenty of research to show that modern day high-school dropouts who do not receive a GED become dependent on government aid more than they do not. That cost incurred is shared amongst the rest of society.

Here are a few numbers I found concerning the "social cost" that he referred to...

*High school dropouts commit about 75 percent of crimes in the United States and are much more likely to be on public assistance than those who complete high school. The cost to the public for these crime and welfare benefits is close to $200 billion annually. *


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Not just wrong, but "militia" wrong*



ZenDaddy said:


> You are wrong. They are mine. Their interest and my interest are one in the same. I can't say that about you or the school board. How arrogant of you to think you will pay a 'social cost' for my children. I have that covered. 100%
> 
> Our government has protected children since the industrial revolution. Get over it.


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

Johnboat said:


> They are not your property. And the rest of us (i.e. the state) most definitely have a concern about them. It is we who will have to pay all the later societal costs if you let your child skip school now. Child Support laws are another example. Divorce/Custody laws are too. Its about the best interest of the child, not the best interest of the parent. Many times, unfortunately, the child needs protection from parents.
> 
> Again, as I said in my earlier post...truancy laws go way back in time to early times. Ma and Pa on the farm said I need my children home to help work the farm. City parents said I need my children working at the factory or mill to bring the family income. Society back then said "No" to that idea...you must send your kids to school.


Just as zen said you are absolutely wrong my kids belong to me until they are 18, bought and paid for, I do not need or want any government bureaucrat telling me how to raise my kids and if who ever believes this is a good idea can get on the Obama train and ride straight to hell with him and all the other socialist liberals. Now having said that i do believe there is a link between kids skipping school, and not just 5 or 6 days, and future social problems but I guarantee there are also other problems with the parents involvement in their children's lives. My youngest son is home schooled because of public schools inability to do what we can do best at home and thank god I live in a state that allows homeschooling without any penalties. And obviously you have never dealt with a 16 or 17 year old child or you would know if they don't want to go there ain't much you can do about it.


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> Zendaddy (for some reason, I am having the same problem you did on the quoting part)...
> 
> I dont mean to be rude, but I don't think JB is wrong at all.
> 
> ...


Yeah we all know there's not a whole lot of college graduates robbing banks or selling crack. But just because your a high school dropout does not mean that your going to be a criminal in fact I know lots of dropouts who are productive members of society. The public assistance problem is welfare babies growing up and giving birth to more welfare babies that's their lifestyle and as long as you keep giving out free money there's going to be people to take advantage of it plain and simple.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

I had something similar happen last week. My second grader came down with a stomach bug that had been going around his class. Mind you, this kid never misses school and usually gets perfect attedance awards. The day he stayed home from school I was getting calls from school by 11am. I answered the phone and his school's secretary asked me why my son was not in school. I was a little taken aback by her question. I hesitated a second, and said, he's sick, thats why he's not in school. She then began questioning me about his returning to school the next day. I politely stopped her and replied, its none of your business when he returns. I added that he will be back when his mother and I feel he's ready to be back and that I'm not a doctor and I can't tell you exactly when he'll be ready to return. She didn't like this. I then called the superintendent's office and spoke to one of his assistants. I proceeded to tell her that I don't appreciate the districts policy on calling parents and treating them like criminals, questioning them about their children and demanding to know when they'll be back. I ended by telling her that I don't need some governmental agency checking on us and that quiet frankley its none of their business how I raise my children or how I care for them when they are sick. What really irked me what that we are very involved in our kids lives and they treated me like some criminal and like I had done something wrong or inappropriate for keeping him home to care for him. The longer my kids are in public school, the less I like it. I'm seriously considering putting them in private school next year.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Johnboat said:


> They are not your property. And the rest of us (i.e. the state) most definitely have a concern about them. It is we who will have to pay all the later societal costs if you let your child skip school now. Child Support laws are another example. Divorce/Custody laws are too. Its about the best interest of the child, not the best interest of the parent. Many times, unfortunately, the child needs protection from parents.
> 
> Again, as I said in my earlier post...truancy laws go way back in time to early times. Ma and Pa on the farm said I need my children home to help work the farm. City parents said I need my children working at the factory or mill to bring the family income. Society back then said "No" to that idea...you must send your kids to school.


Our chidren are not ours? Wow, that takes the cake. I guess we should just turn them over to the State as soon as they are born so they can be indoctrinated into the socialist movement. Surely the State knows whats best for our, I mean, societies kids. Your statement about our kids not being ours is one of the most outlandish things I've ever read on this forum. That is truely scary.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

therealspeckcatcher said:


> Just as zen said you are absolutely wrong my kids belong to me until they are 18, bought and paid for, I do not need or want any government bureaucrat telling me how to raise my kids and if who ever believes this is a good idea can get on the Obama train and ride straight to hell with him and all the other socialist liberals. Now having said that i do believe there is a link between kids skipping school, and not just 5 or 6 days, and future social problems *but I guarantee there are also other problems with the parents involvement in their children's lives.* My youngest son is home schooled because of public schools inability to do what we can do best at home and thank god I live in a state that allows homeschooling without any penalties. And obviously you have never dealt with a 16 or 17 year old child or you would know if they don't want to go there ain't much you can do about it.


You just confirmed why the state issues these charges.... If its going to cost you 500 bucks everytime your kid doesnt go to school, then it forces the parent to take a more active role.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Johnboat said:


> They are not your property. And the rest of us (i.e. the state) most definitely have a concern about them. It is we who will have to pay all the later societal costs if you let your child skip school now. Child Support laws are another example. Divorce/Custody laws are too. Its about the best interest of the child, not the best interest of the parent. Many times, unfortunately, the child needs protection from parents.
> 
> Again, as I said in my earlier post...truancy laws go way back in time to early times. Ma and Pa on the farm said I need my children home to help work the farm. City parents said I need my children working at the factory or mill to bring the family income. Society back then said "No" to that idea...you must send your kids to school.


My kids are grown now and they did their share of stuff but if you had ever told me how to raise my kids you'd been picking your *** up off of the ground.....They both did very well with out your or the governments help!!!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

therealspeckcatcher said:


> Yeah we all know there's not a whole lot of college graduates robbing banks or selling crack. *But just because your a high school dropout does not mean that your going to be a criminal* in fact I know lots of dropouts who are productive members of society. The public assistance problem is welfare babies growing up and giving birth to more welfare babies that's their lifestyle and as long as you keep giving out free money there's going to be people to take advantage of it plain and simple.


You are right... based on research, there is a 25 percent chance that you are not going to be a criminal.... I didnt come up with the numbers.

Now, please remember, high school dropouts of today are much different than those who did not finish high school in the 40s, 50s, 60s and 70s. Society has changed alot since then. Most dropouts during those time periods, which I am assuming what you are referring to, stopped school and immediately joined the workforce and became productive members of society. Most places these days wont even hire a person with no high school diploma and experience.... so guess what they are gonna do all day?? get into trouble.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Pasadena1944 said:


> My kids are grown now and they did their share of stuff but if you had ever told me how to raise my kids you'd been picking your *** up off of the ground.....They both did very well with out your or the governments help!!!


Chill out man.... He isn't telling you how to raise your kid... he is just saying that kids our part of our community, not just your family... And everybody would prefer kids to be in school getting educated rather than doing whatever they want....

Do you folks realize that some parents don't really care whether their kids go to school or not? I know a lady that got Truancy notices and she seriously thinks that it is not fair because she thinks her kid should have the choice of not going to school.... if kids had the CHOICE of not going, our country would be in a bigger **** pile than it already is...

You folks gotta realize that alot of folks here on 2cool are not the norm in many cases (well, we all know we are weirdos)... but seriously, folks on here are pretty good people for the most part with a good head on their shoulders.... unfortunately, there are just as many folks in our society, if not more, that are the polar opposite. Dont take it as a personal attack.

I can almost guarantee you that alot of the kids of the folks on here are model kiddos and better behaved than the majority of the kids out there just by knowing who frequents this forum and that they wont put up with that mess and they teach their kids the right way.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> And obviously you have never dealt with a 16 or 17 year old child or you would know if they don't want to go there ain't much you can do about it


Really? I have a very simple solution. Throw them out of the house. Problem solved. My 17 year old is the class valedictorian.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Ok, look. I dont have a problem with the truancy laws. They were written to fill a need. SOME parents dont care where their kids are during the day. 

I have MAJOR problems with the school administrators telling me that my note explaining my childs absence is not good enough.

BUT, even with the problems of some of the parents not caring, what are you going to do fine them a penalty they cant afford? Throw them in jail and let the kids live unsupervised in a bus??????

Come on dude if you cant see the problem with a school district or the government superceding your decision about your own kids, keep on voting the way your voting and see where it gets this country. Im thinking total socialist state before you can blink.

Meanwhile, Im gonna stand up and scream bloody murder and do what I can to stand up for my *********** rights!!!!!!!


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Government has contributed in a huge way to the drop out rates and the destruction of the family, especially minority families. So now here they are telling you how they are going to fix it for you by having their ways with your kids. They accomplish this by taking ownership of the kids via schools, DFPS, or whatever agency they deem as worthy of replacing the family (that they helped destroy). Unless we start demanding individual responsibility again we will see more and more oversight by our government. And individual responsibility includes letting people fail, letting them feel some hunger pains, and letting them encounter whatever else it takes to motivate them to do better. As it is now we simply enable laziness, apathy, and a higher than thou mindset so aptly demonstrated by anyone who would claim that "they are not your children".


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> Really? I have a very simple solution. Throw them out of the house..


Been there and have done that! My house, my rules, if you dont like it, there is the freakin door!

they get the point pretty quick!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

ACbob said:


> And individual responsibility includes letting people fail, letting them feel some hunger pains, and letting them encounter whatever else it takes to motivate them to do better.


Its called tough love, and it works!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Shaky said:


> Ok, look. I dont have a problem with the truancy laws. They were written to fill a need. SOME parents dont care where their kids are during the day.
> 
> I have MAJOR problems with the school administrators telling me that my note explaining my childs absence is not good enough.
> 
> ...


I dont mean to keep rocking the boat, but what right do you feel is being trampled on?

If you don't like the rules, you don't have to keep your kids in public schools...

You think you wanna scream?? I pay 3000 bucks a year to a school and I dont even have a kid! Talk about unfair!

PS... I agree with it being a little over the top in your situation, but with millions of children in the school system, you must first make an initial ruling before assessing each case individually.... You have your chance to speak with the court.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

justinsfa said:


> I dont mean to keep rocking the boat, but what right do you feel is being trampled on?


My right as a parent to make decisions about my child. PERIOD!

I pay school taxes too. Have been, will continue to. but it doesnt take away the issue, and maybe once you have a child in school, public or private you will understand one day and take umbrage at the fact that YOUR decisions regarding the welfare of your kids bears no weight!


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

InfamousJ said:


> take her report cards too if they are good..
> 
> how enforceable are school tickets and fines if you don't pay them?


They are just like any other ticket. If you dont take care of it the court will issue a warrant for your arrest.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Shaky said:


> Its called tough love, and it works!


Americans are too soft to contribute to the tough love treatment. We won't let people starve or not have health care, etc.... people know that and will milk the system for all its worth.

Its a great idea, but it will never work because we are too weak to allow the consequences.

The government is indeed an "enabler," no doubt... Its a snowball that rolled out of control.... and now we are all paying for it... literally.

The government doesn't put their foot down very often, but when they do and require your kids to attend school, they get chastized for it???


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Shaky said:


> The more I think about it, the hotter I get. I think I'm gonna carry this out as far as I can and request a jury trial.
> 
> Wonder how much that is gonna cost the county??????


Thanks for ******* our tax money away because your child is missing school. Talk to an honest lawyer, if you can find one and hopefulloy he can explain the truancy laws to you.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

justinsfa said:


> For as much as I am paying in school taxes, all yalls kids better be in school every day!
> 
> The reason why the state is implementing all this stuff is because there are ALOT of parents who don't make their kids go to school if they don't want to. Not saying that you guys are like that, but I would venture to say the majority of cases that I have heard about are due to the same things that we all complain about on 2cool everyday....
> 
> ...


This is the most common sense I've heard on this whole discussion.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I know that at my job, and perhaps for several other people, after three consecutive days out (sick days) we have to have a note from the Dr. to return to work. I am not sure how it would work for a family death. So, your hand-written note might not have been "proof" enough to excuse the absences.

Perhaps your district operates along the same lines? However, the fact that you received a letter from the JP just for four days missed does not sound correct. Your child would have had to miss quite a few more days to get put in the truancy system. Get a printout of all of your child's absences and make sure it is only the four absences...



Shaky said:


> So I get a letter yesterday summoning me to the local JPs office for a show cause hearing answering to the charge of , Parent contributing to unattendance......
> 
> Seems like nowadays a parent signed note does not get an absence excused, its up to the "school officials" to decide whether or not my childs absence is for an excusable reason or not. Other than that, a signed from a dr or dentist can substitute.
> 
> ...


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

Shaky said:


> So I get a letter yesterday summoning me to the local JPs office for a show cause hearing answering to the charge of , Parent contributing to unattendance......
> 
> Seems like nowadays a parent signed note does not get an absence excused, its up to the "school officials" to decide whether or not my childs absence is for an excusable reason or not. Other than that, a signed from a dr or dentist can substitute.
> 
> ...


you are responsible for your kids, people like you is why kids are the way they are today, there is way more to this story that even you may not be aware of, prob your kid or kids have missed more days of school than you are aware of.....just sayin:work:


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I would challenge anyone to work for one month in a public school setting and see the **** that the staff has to put up with. There are a lot of good parents out there and then there are the ones who think the rules do not apply to them and that there sweet little Johnnie or Susan would never do anything wrong or act out. Police are having to be involved in school because of parents wanting to challenge everything the Principals do as far as discipline. Instead of supporting their child when they get into trouble and help them to realize what they did wrong, the parents want to defend the child. Then the child thinks they can do no wrong and the problems get worse. We need to go back in history about 50 years to when parents had control of their children and kids respected adults. If your kid is acting out then maybe you need to look a little closer at yourself.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

poncho n' lefty said:


> you are responsible for your kids, *people like you is why kids are the way they are today, *there is way more to this story that even you may not be aware of, prob your kid or kids have missed more days of school than you are aware of.....just sayin:work:


Really???? I hope you are not serious. But then again it could be parents like him that are raising the future leaders, those kids that strive to do well, make a better place in the world and make the world a better place. 
I read the OP as he sent a note but did not have a Dr's excuse. Then they went to a funeral. Since a child has to be free of fever for 24 hours before they can return to school, I think the district went way over board.
I was a 'wild' child back in the 70's and my senior year, I probably went to school the whole day for maybe 1 or 2 days a week. I knew all the tricks and actually my kids knew I knew so they didn't try it. Also, it was a totally different world back in the 70's than it is today. Good luck to the OP


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I think the unexcused absences have to do with the number of days out in a row and no Dr.'s note. Regarding the letter from the JP, there has to be more to the story. The school will not send a truancy letter for just four absences.



portalto said:


> Really???? I hope you are not serious. But then again it could be parents like him that are raising the future leaders, those kids that strive to do well, make a better place in the world and make the world a better place.
> I read the OP as he sent a note but did not have a Dr's excuse. Then they went to a funeral. Since a child has to be free of fever for 24 hours before they can return to school, I think the district went way over board.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

txjoker said:


> I think the unexcused absences have to do with the number of days out in a row and no Dr.'s note. Regarding the letter from the JP, there has to be more to the story. The school will not send a truancy letter for just four absences.


The school did not send the letter, they filed with the county and the county is pressing charges.

The whole *********** point of this was, my child was absent for FOUR *********** days in a row. THE SCHOOL ADMINISTRATORS in all their INFINITE WISDOM decided that MY note was NOT excusable.

They made a decision based on THEIR criteria that superceded my decision as a parent, pulled the rules out and filed.

And to the other poster who congratulated me on spending his tax dollars on requesting a jury trial, sorry dude, thats MY RIGHT as a FREE *********** CITIZEN!

go join your liberal *** educator friends, and move your *** back to new york or where ever the hell you came from!


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Easy, fellow. The school is just following the guidelines that the state has set. The easiest way to figure this out is to get a copy from the district of the absence policy. I bet you can even find it online. By the way, you still have not answered how many days your child has been absent (the entire year).

No one has infringed upon your rights as a parent. They just more than likely require a Dr.'s note after so many days absent in a row. Believe it or not, there are some parents that write bogus notes for their children to get their absences excused so they do not get in trouble.



Shaky said:


> The school did not send the letter, they filed with the county and the county is pressing charges.
> 
> The whole *********** point of this was, my child was absent for FOUR *********** days in a row. THE SCHOOL ADMINISTRATORS in all their INFINITE WISDOM decided that MY note was NOT excusable.
> 
> ...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Shaky said:


> The school did not send the letter, they filed with the county and the county is pressing charges.
> 
> The whole *********** point of this was, my child was absent for FOUR *********** days in a row. THE SCHOOL ADMINISTRATORS in all their INFINITE WISDOM decided that MY note was NOT excusable.
> 
> ...


FWIW... I had over 40 discipline notices sent to my parents mailbox when I was in 6th and 7th grade.... I intercepted all except 2 of them.... my parents had no clue how bad I was until the prinicpal finally called them in for a meeting.

Really man, it sounds like the school is following protocol to me.... You can't seriously blame them for that.... If they didn't follow the protocol, the entire system would be pointless and fail.

Go preach your case to the judge, like you have a right to do... no reason to get all butt hurt on the internet...

(on a side note, I am STILL trying to figure out what those long cuss words were! Thats a string of asteriks if I have ever seen one!)


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

ok, ill try to calm down. Like I said, the more I think about it the more aggravated I get.

So, I guess in a nutshell, my daughter gets the flu or flu like symptoms. I keep her home from school, give her tylenol and fluids, like any DR in the US would recommend. She gets better I send her back to school, but the school decides that I can not treat my daughter that way and I am a criminal.

BUT on the other hand, my daughter gets a runny nose and fever, I take her to the ER and get a full work up on her including a cat scan, xrays and spinal tap, and dont pay for said services, get the overworked, underpaid ER Doc to sign a note saying he saw my daughter, then the absence gets excused??????

yea ok. I just got the taxpayers for 5 grand in unnecessary medical costs.


Works for me!

Man, I never realized how simple it was to be a real parent!

(Heavy sarcasm included in above posts)

The whole point of my rant is my daughter missed four days in a row, according to school policy they MAY or MAY NOT excuse her based on my input as a parent. And they did not. 
I will get my day in court over this bs rather I want it, need it or not. Its fact. I have to go to court now because of decisions that I as a PARENT made regarding the welfare of my daughter that the school district deemed unacceptable.

That is what has got my panties in a major wad.

And also fwiw, the school district has an automated phone messaging service that calls you repeatedly until you answer on the day or days that you have a child absent from school. So no, my daughter has not been skipping school with me thinking she is the perfect little angel. Ive got her attendance report and every absence she has I have been aware of and the school has a note from me, or her dr, or dentist. They chose not to accept my letters and gave her unexcused instead of excused. But because it was 4 days in a row, that put her over the state mandated limits, IF they (the school )determined that they were unexcusable.


Rant over, Im gonna go shoot a pig or something and forget about this until the court date.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Now I'm just wondering what FWIW means?


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

for what its worth


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

No need to get aggravated, Shaky. It is just the system working the way it is supposed to work... Kind of like receiving a ticket for an expired inspection sticker that you knew was out, but still getting mad at the officer for giving it to you.

It sounds like you are going to court due to the fact that your child has gone over the state limit for days missed... Not so much because of the four days in a row they missed. Do you know if the school recorded the other absences as excused or unexcused? If the other absences were excused, then you should have no worries... Especially if your daughter has maintained her grades and is able to pass any EOC exams.

I am sure that once you tell your side of the story it will all work out. FWIW, I can understand now why you are upset about the unexcused absences as it put your child over the limit for days missed. It makes a huge difference.



Shaky said:


> ok, ill try to calm down. Like I said, the more I think about it the more aggravated I get.
> 
> So, I guess in a nutshell, my daughter gets the flu or flu like symptoms. I keep her home from school, give her tylenol and fluids, like any DR in the US would recommend. She gets better I send her back to school, but the school decides that I can not treat my daughter that way and I am a criminal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

txjoker said:


> No need to get aggravated, Shaky. It is just the system working the way it is supposed to work... Kind of like receiving a ticket for an expired inspection sticker that you knew was out, but still getting mad at the officer for giving it to you.
> 
> It sounds like you are going to court due to the fact that your child has gone over the state limit for days missed... Not so much because of the four days in a row they missed. Do you know if the school recorded the other absences as excused or unexcused? If the other absences were excused, then you should have no worries... Especially if your daughter has maintained her grades and is able to pass any EOC exams.
> 
> I am sure that once you tell your side of the story it will all work out. FWIW, I can understand now why you are upset about the unexcused absences as it put your child over the limit for days missed. It makes a huge difference.


Two ways the district (any district in Texas) can pursue this.

ie. "any student who is absent for 10 or more days or parts of days in a six month period, OR 3 OR MORE DAYS or parts of days in a four week period have exceeded the attendance requirement allowed by law".

She missed 4 days in a row. With my permission and full knowledge of and my decision based on the situation and also keeping the principal informed of why I kept her out for the fourth day and requesting and getting any missed assignments from her classes.

Their decision to classify them as un-excused was based wholly on the fact that I did not produce a note from a physician and that they could.

sorry, its completely ridiculous that I as a parent with full knowledge of gets castigated and prosecuted because I was taking care of my child in a manner that I deemed appropriate.

The way the district is pursuing this does not give me any confidence that a local JP will give me any other recourse other than to offer me a small fine that he/she hopes I accept. I can almost guarantee that the JP and district just hope I and any and all other parents accept their decision and just knuckle under and pay the dang fine instead of carrying this further.


----------



## Brokejeep (Oct 12, 2008)

The fines only apply to the parents with money, do you really think they are going to put the poor or illegal parents in jail or fine them if their kids don't go to school?


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*those who think children are property*

Just Google Texas polygamist ranch. In 2008 Cps removed 401 children from religious sect in west texas. All those parents said: "dont tell me how to raise my children "


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

jdusek said:


> It is all about money. They don't get paid when kids miss so the fine you.
> 
> I would go down there and tell them t go f themselves.


Exactly!


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

remi19 said:


> That is why this situation is out of hand. My old man would of whooped my *** for missing school bc I was to tired from the rodeo. I can promise you that would of been the last rodeo I went to during the week.


Agreed - but I dont think Bill meant that it was OK that she missed school - at least I hope he didnt mean that it was OK.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't think you'll do much good by telling anyone to go "f" themselves. That being said, I think this thread is about no one at the school having common sense. I do believe state law allows the school administration the discretion to accept a parents note or not. When money becomes involved, common sense becomes the victim.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

ACbob said:


> Government has contributed in a huge way to the drop out rates and the destruction of the family, especially minority families. So now here they are telling you how they are going to fix it for you by having their ways with your kids. They accomplish this by taking ownership of the kids via schools, DFPS, or whatever agency they deem as worthy of replacing the family (that they helped destroy). Unless we start demanding individual responsibility again we will see more and more oversight by our government. And individual responsibility includes letting people fail, letting them feel some hunger pains, and letting them encounter whatever else it takes to motivate them to do better. As it is now we simply enable laziness, apathy, and a higher than thou mindset so aptly demonstrated by anyone who would claim that "they are not your children".


Amen, the best post on this thread. You sir, and 110% correct. Private school is looking better and better every day.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Shaky,
Forgive me if I missed it but I did not see that you answered the previously previously asked question of how many days total has she missed. I think you are going to find that to be the issue. I understand your frustration but I expect that it is going to work out fine. Yes, you should keep your child out of school if she has flu symtoms No, that does not mean that she must see a Dr. However, if it happens often enough the "system" will takes steps to ensure that everything is legitimate. That system is making you feel like your parental rights are being trampled and I get that. Its a bummer for you but worthwhile to ensure that other children are protected from the bad decisions of bad parents. Hang in there. I think you are going to find it to be no big deal. Let us know the outcome.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

remi19 said:


> That is why this situation is out of hand. My old man would of whooped my *** for missing school bc I was to tired from the rodeo. I can promise you that would of been the last rodeo I went to during the week.


Mine too. And I thank God every night he was that kind of man (old school country boy/oil patch). My wife and family sure do appreciate my work ethic (living) if no one else does and that's all that matters. Thanks and RIP Pops. :texasflag


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

KEMPOC said:


> Agreed - but I dont think Bill meant that it was OK that she missed school - at least I hope he didnt mean that it was OK.


To me it was not ok. It just pizzes me off when I know that girl misses school a lot and nothing happens and yet when my Daughter was sick we got a letter from the DA's office. My Daughter missed 3 days and we sent a note, nothing else from the school until about 2 weeks later when the letter arrived in the mail.

This other girl misses days every month because she is too tired or wanted to do something else. She didn't like going to the regular school, so she is now in the district dumping school what I call it (no homework, no hard tests and they all will graduate IF they show up). She then learned the system. She didn't like rules at home, so she moved in with her boyfriend and his Mother. School rushed to get her setup with free lunch and who knows what else, just seems she has a lot more money now to go spend than she did at home (and no, she does not work or do any jobs) Now she has no adult to listen too and she can come and go as she sees fit...rodeo, no problem, boardwalk all weekend, no problem...wants something from the mall, no problem, Cell phones, laptops, internet, no problem.

The system is broken


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Johnboat said:


> Just Google Texas polygamist ranch. In 2008 Cps removed 401 children from religious sect in west texas. All those parents said: "dont tell me how to raise my children "


Because their fng nut jobs like ALL liberals.


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

Johnboat said:


> Just Google Texas polygamist ranch. In 2008 Cps removed 401 children from religious sect in west texas. All those parents said: "dont tell me how to raise my children "


And they were right

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/2477709...s/t/court-texas-wrongly-seized-sect-children/


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

So, how many days has your child missed this year?



LIVIN said:


> How many total days has your child missed this year?


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

bill said:


> To me it was not ok. It just pizzes me off when I know that girl misses school a lot and nothing happens and yet when my Daughter was sick we got a letter from the DA's office. My Daughter missed 3 days and we sent a note, nothing else from the school until about 2 weeks later when the letter arrived in the mail.
> 
> This other girl misses days every month because she is too tired or wanted to do something else. She didn't like going to the regular school, so she is now in the district dumping school what I call it (no homework, no hard tests and they all will graduate IF they show up). She then learned the system. She didn't like rules at home, so she moved in with her boyfriend and his Mother. School rushed to get her setup with free lunch and who knows what else, just seems she has a lot more money now to go spend than she did at home (and no, she does not work or do any jobs) Now she has no adult to listen too and she can come and go as she sees fit...rodeo, no problem, boardwalk all weekend, no problem...wants something from the mall, no problem, Cell phones, laptops, internet, no problem.
> 
> The system is broken


Yep, I agree. She is doomed.


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

Mont said:


> Really? I have a very simple solution. Throw them out of the house. Problem solved. My 17 year old is the class valedictorian.


That's great. Sincere congratulations to you and your child. No my 18 year old is not valedictorian but he will graduate this year and I believe that our success story is from years of devotion and good parenting and I don't believe truancy laws can ever replace this and don't think for a minute that the people who are pushing these fines give one red cent about your kids, It's all about the money. The root of the problem is their is way too many people out there with kids that shouldn't even own a dog. Really i don't know what the solution is if you throw them out of the house then they instantly become a problem of someone else. I am grateful that my parents didn't throw me out when I dropped out of high school they made me get a job and pay rent. My life may be very different now if it had been handled different. And even though i am a high school drop out i make more money than most people i know who went to college. I guess what set me off is someone telling me that my kids don't belong to me and that the state should be making decisions on how I raise my kids.


----------



## Downandout (Dec 24, 2004)

The government is bleeding the life blood out of this country. They have killed our freedoms by over controlling us by laws, Taxing us in any and every form imaginable, Ticket writers hidin behind every tree, redlight cameras, TSA, it never quits. LOCAL, STATE and FEDERAl, there all guilty in some form or another. And for what reason, they don't care about our well being, ALL THEY WANT IS THE MONEY. They have created one hell of an industry. IT IS ALWAYS ABOUT THE MONEY!!!

IF you have the money, hire a good lawyer. A good lawyer will explain it to them in a way that they understand and if they don't then they will make them understand.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Where do you draw the line on government protection of children*

1. Truancy. Parents who don't think kids need to go to school.
2. Polygamy. Evidence of underage sexual activity.
3. Domestic Violence.
4. Illegal drugs being sold/manufactured in home.

All you anti-everything-about-government types had it your way for centuries....then civilization happened. Get used to it.:spineyes:

Heres a picture of before government involvement. Child-workers.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

therealspeckcatcher said:


> That's great. Sincere congratulations to you and your child. No my 18 year old is not valedictorian but he will graduate this year and I believe that our success story is from years of devotion and good parenting and I don't believe truancy laws can ever replace this and don't think for a minute that the people who are pushing these fines give one red cent about your kids, It's all about the money. The root of the problem is their is way too many people out there with kids that shouldn't even own a dog. Really i don't know what the solution is if you throw them out of the house then they instantly become a problem of someone else. I am grateful that my parents didn't throw me The root of the problem is their is way too many people out there with kids that shouldn't even own a dog.out when I dropped out of high school they made me get a job and pay rent. My life may be very different now if it had been handled different. And even though i am a high school drop out i make more money than most people i know who went to college. *I guess what set me off is someone telling me that my kids don't belong to me and that the state should be making decisions on how I raise my kids.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> OK, like it or not, your kids do not "belong" to you. They are humans that you are responsible for. As for the state making decisions on how to raise them - we can all agree that some level of regulation is in order. For example - you cant kill them. Its the level of regulation that is in dispute. I dont blame anyone for wanting full control of their children. However, the simple truth is that, as you said, there are parents that should not be parents ("_The root of the problem is their is way too many people out there with kids that shouldn't even own a dog_.") Call me what you like but I think it is our responsibility to protect those children from the brain donor parents they were unlucky enough to draw.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Downandout said:


> The government is bleeding the life blood out of this country. They have killed our freedoms by over controlling us by laws, Taxing us in any and every form imaginable, Ticket writers hidin behind every tree, redlight cameras, TSA, it never quits. LOCAL, STATE and FEDERAl, there all guilty in some form or another. And for what reason, they don't care about our well being, ALL THEY WANT IS THE MONEY. They have created one hell of an industry. IT IS ALWAYS ABOUT THE MONEY!!!
> 
> IF you have the money, hire a good lawyer. A good lawyer will explain it to them in a way that they understand and if they don't then they will make them understand.


Yes, hire a lawyer and have them explain to a judge why the law does not apply to you or your kids...

"Sec. 25.094. FAILURE TO ATTEND SCHOOL. (a) An individual commits an offense if the individual:
(1) is required to attend school under Section 25.085; and
(2) fails to attend school on 10 or more days or parts of days within a six-month period in the
same school year or on three or more days or parts of days within a four-week period.

Some of you act like a state is asking you to give up your first born or forcing heroin into the veins of your kids.... its SCHOOL for gods sake...

Can someone PLEASE provide some sort of research showing that an education is NOT good for children???


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

I went to pick my son up from school one day and this lady told me that he was missing to many days. I looked her straight in the eyes and told her, "I'm sure that he wouldn't mind if she went with me to take his cancer treatments for him." It was marked on the front page of the folder when he would be picked up... The thing about it was how rude she said it...


----------



## Downandout (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm not buyin into your photos, those were truly sad times for children and sadly that still goes on today in other parts of the world. But I have seen way too much incompetance from our government and certainly do not want any of there help in raising my kids. I can teach them myself just fine, one comment was made in the forum about homeschooling, I couldn agree more. 

So aside from the issues of attendance on this topic, what would happen if all this wasn't tied back to money? How much caring would there be then?


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Johnboat said:


> 1. Truancy. Parents who don't think kids need to go to school.
> 2. Polygamy. Evidence of underage sexual activity.
> 3. Domestic Violence.
> 4. Illegal drugs being sold/manufactured in home.
> ...


Quit drinking the kool-aid.It's my job to protect my children not the gubermint.Hell they can't even balance there check book and they all ways want more.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

JP has no way of knowing why your kiddo was absent , they aren't out to get you, they want your kid in school and not out roaming the streets

present your case , be polite, take your documentation and you should be fine


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

KEMPOC said:


> therealspeckcatcher said:
> 
> 
> > That's great. Sincere congratulations to you and your child. No my 18 year old is not valedictorian but he will graduate this year and I believe that our success story is from years of devotion and good parenting and I don't believe truancy laws can ever replace this and don't think for a minute that the people who are pushing these fines give one red cent about your kids, It's all about the money. The root of the problem is their is way too many people out there with kids that shouldn't even own a dog. Really i don't know what the solution is if you throw them out of the house then they instantly become a problem of someone else. I am grateful that my parents didn't throw me The root of the problem is their is way too many people out there with kids that shouldn't even own a dog.out when I dropped out of high school they made me get a job and pay rent. My life may be very different now if it had been handled different. And even though i am a high school drop out i make more money than most people i know who went to college. *I guess what set me off is someone telling me that my kids don't belong to me and that the state should be making decisions on how I raise my kids.[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*People who think any parent should be allowed to homeschool...*



Downandout said:


> I can teach them myself just fine, one comment was made in the forum about homeschooling, I couldn agree more.


...have never been to WalMart:spineyes::spineyes:

Yep...I'll say it out loud. I have a real problem with parents who only have that one Book in the house being allowed to homeschool their kids. Everyone always points to the very educated, very motivated parents who learn how to do it, who work darn hard at it, put in a lot of time learning to be homeschool teachers, etc. But who is checking on the others???h:

All of us look back and maybe wish our parents had done something different...encouraged more sports, encouraged more girl/boy dance lessons, math tutoring, whatever etc...that we realize later would have really benefitted us or helped us with a weak spot in our development or personality. I can just imagine a whole bunch of young adults looking back and thinking...."Mom and Dad, I know you loved me...but I wish you had just sent me to school"


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

Johnboat said:


> ...have never been to WalMart:spineyes::spineyes:
> 
> Yep...I'll say it out loud. I have a real problem with parents who only have that one Book in the house being allowed to homeschool their kids. Everyone always points to the very educated, very motivated parents who learn how to do it, who work darn hard at it, put in a lot of time learning to be homeschool teachers, etc. But who is checking on the others???h:
> 
> All of us look back and maybe wish our parents had done something different...encouraged more sports, encouraged more girl/boy dance lessons, math tutoring, whatever etc...that we realize later would have really benefitted us or helped us with a weak spot in our development or personality. I can just imagine a whole bunch of young adults looking back and thinking...."Mom and Dad, I know you loved me...but I wish you had just sent me to school"


Well too bad. Live with it. We home school our youngest and think it is better than putting him in a classroom with 25 other kids that half are doped up because of adhd and the other half are bullies. Our oldest did well in public schools but their were fewer students in the class when he went and the teachers were able to control the class. And why the hell would someone want to home school who did not care if their children received a good education those people just send their kids to public school it's easier and when their kids turn out bad they can blame it on the public school system. If my kid turns out bad or good it's all on me.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Johnboat said:


> ...have never been to WalMart:spineyes::spineyes:
> 
> Yep...I'll say it out loud. I have a real problem with parents who only have that one Book in the house being allowed to homeschool their kids. Everyone always points to the very educated, very motivated parents who learn how to do it, who work darn hard at it, put in a lot of time learning to be homeschool teachers, etc. But who is checking on the others???h:"


Whose checking on the others? In China they are called: KGB with tiny feet.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

I know in our district and it may be state wide, 3 days in a row unexcused is the flag that sets things in motion. The problem is exactly like OP's situation. I am not paying for a doctor's visit just to get a note for the school. If I had to go through the same situation all over again, I would just send my kid to school everyday and let them infect everybody and then wait for the school nurse to call me to go pick them up. Stupid yes, but the sytstem rewards stupidity so you have to play the system.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Whole 'nother topic...Zen Daddy*



ZenDaddy said:


> Whose checking on the others? In China they are called: KGB with tiny feet.


Check this out. http://www.china-mike.com/facts-about-china/facts-chinese-education/


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Johnboat said:


> Check this out. http://www.china-mike.com/facts-about-china/facts-chinese-education/


Really, China Mike's facts?

Johnboat, with your interesting take on history I'm starting think you may be a ..... teacher. Am I right?


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Nothing so noble p*



ZenDaddy said:


> Really, China Mike's facts?
> 
> Johnboat, with your interesting take on history I'm starting think you may be a ..... teacher. Am I right?


Just a guy who can Google. Just Googled Mirabeau B. Lamar...father of education in Texas....and President of the Republic of Texas.


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

ZenDaddy said:


> Really, China Mike's facts?
> 
> Johnboat, with your interesting take on history I'm starting think you may be a ..... teacher. Am I right?


I think you hit the nail right on the head. Teachers despise people who home school.


----------



## billclemens (Jan 31, 2012)

bearwhiz said:


> I would challenge anyone to work for one month in a public school setting and see the **** that the staff has to put up with. There are a lot of good parents out there and then there are the ones who think the rules do not apply to them and that there sweet little Johnnie or Susan would never do anything wrong or act out. Police are having to be involved in school because of parents wanting to challenge everything the Principals do as far as discipline. Instead of supporting their child when they get into trouble and help them to realize what they did wrong, the parents want to defend the child. Then the child thinks they can do no wrong and the problems get worse. We need to go back in history about 50 years to when parents had control of their children and kids respected adults. If your kid is acting out then maybe you need to look a little closer at yourself.


Probably all true but it doesn't give "the staff" the right to **** on the good students/parents.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Johnboat said:


> ...have never been to WalMart:spineyes::spineyes:
> 
> Yep...I'll say it out loud. I have a real problem with parents who only have that one Book in the house being allowed to homeschool their kids. Everyone always points to the very educated, very motivated parents who learn how to do it, who work darn hard at it, put in a lot of time learning to be homeschool teachers, etc. But who is checking on the others???h:
> 
> All of us look back and maybe wish our parents had done something different...encouraged more sports, encouraged more girl/boy dance lessons, math tutoring, whatever etc...that we realize later would have really benefitted us or helped us with a weak spot in our development or personality. I can just imagine a whole bunch of young adults looking back and thinking...."Mom and Dad, I know you loved me...but I wish you had just sent me to school"


My nephew was home-schooled, along with his siblings. He went to the US Naval Academy, became Battalion XO, went Marine Corps, and now flies Harriers. Your view of home-schooled kids is based on a very small number of people who have abused that option. I'm betting you don't have any of your own. I have 3, none home-schooled, but know many kids who have been. Almost all are more polite, hard-working, and responsible than those who attended public schools. Our homes and property aren't really ours as they can be seized for non-payment of property taxes. Our wages are more and more seen as what we are allowed to keep, not what we've actually earned. And now folks like you are telling us that even our kids aren't really ours. There comes a time for a line to be drawn.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Johnboat said:


> Just a guy who can Google. Just Googled Mirabeau B. Lamar...father of education in Texas....and President of the Republic of Texas.


Gottabe. "Father of education in Texas." A simplistic view of history.

You are a teacher? Ain't ya? Benevolent government saved children from sweat shops in industrialized NY.

Fess up. It's okay. I'm a supporter of public education. Both kids thriving in a public school.


----------



## Downandout (Dec 24, 2004)

ACBOB,

Very well said, Thank You.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Downandout said:


> I'm not buyin into your photos, those were truly sad times for children and sadly that still goes on today in other parts of the world. But I have seen way too much incompetance from our government and certainly do not want any of there help in raising my kids. I can teach them myself just fine, one comment was made in the forum about homeschooling, I couldn agree more.
> 
> So aside from the issues of attendance on this topic, what would happen if all this wasn't tied back to money? How much caring would there be then?


I dont think you can teach them just fine yourself. I am not trying to beat up on you but your post contains two run-on sentences and the mis-use of "there" along with various puncuation and spelling errors. I honestly am not trying to pick a fight. I am pointing out that you need to let a teacher teach them.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

therealspeckcatcher said:


> I think you hit the nail right on the head. *Teachers despise people who home school.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> So do I.
> 
> ...


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

therealspeckcatcher said:


> Well too bad. Live with it. We home school our youngest and think it is better than putting him in a classroom with 25 other kids that half are doped up because of adhd and the other half are bullies. Our oldest did well in public schools but their were fewer students in the class when he went and the teachers were able to control the class. And why the hell would someone want to home school who did not care if their children received a good education those people just send their kids to public school it's easier and when their kids turn out bad they can blame it on the public school system. *If my kid turns out bad or good it's all on me.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> No, its not all on you because you will not be around forever to take care of that child!


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

Run for the school board next election. Get your friends to run for other positions. Take over the school board and raise hell!


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

KEMPOC said:


> therealspeckcatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Well too bad. Live with it. We home school our youngest and think it is better than putting him in a classroom with 25 other kids that half are doped up because of adhd and the other half are bullies. Our oldest did well in public schools but their were fewer students in the class when he went and the teachers were able to control the class. And why the hell would someone want to home school who did not care if their children received a good education those people just send their kids to public school it's easier and when their kids turn out bad they can blame it on the public school system. *If my kid turns out bad or good it's all on me.[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

And comparing dentistry to teaching? Sounds like a teacher who thinks an awful lot of themselves.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Do what you're told, comrade, and do it when you're told. The government will take control of your kids. They're so much smarter than you are and know what's best - whether it makes since or not.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

KEN KERLEY said:


> Do what you're told, comrade, and do it when you're told. The government will take control of your kids. They're so much smarter than you are and know what's best - whether it makes *since* or not.


It makes *SENSE* to properly educate our youth *SINCE* we need to compete with the Asian countries that are presently kicking our arses!


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

KEMPOC said:


> It makes *SENSE* to properly educate our youth *SINCE* we need to compete with the Asian countries that are presently kicking our arses!


The Asian countries are kicking our asses because the kids go to class and pay attention. Why? Because the teachers still are allowed to discipline children without the parents crying and saying Not my child or My child wouldn't do that or Parents degrading the teachers in front of the kids. Respect is till taught and demanded. 
Nowadays if a kid has a headache, he stays home. Give them two aspirin and send them to school. Bring back the paddle and use it. It didnt kill me and I got my share and I haven't raped any women, committed any crimes, beat my wife or any of the other bad things that corporal punishment is suppossed to cause. It helped to teach me that some actions are not acceptable.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Private, Public, Home.....*

One thing we all might agree on is this cartoon.

There is no question that study habits and home work are very much subject to parental attention. Apparently many children get very little help or encouragement or studying discipline at home.


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

Your cartoon is right on point but the cause is more complex. I believe their are many more reasons other than the lack of home study habits such as overpopulated schools, standardized testing, lack of corporal punishment, academia being hijacked by bleeding heart liberals, and the no child left behind initiative holding back the rest of the students. we removed our youngest from public school in second grade due to the fact that he was constantly bored, he would finish all his work way before the rest of the class and what happens when an 8 year old boy gets bored? He was also being bullied on a daily basis and when he would defend himself he was the one who got disciplined because the bullies would go crying to the teacher. Now we are considering going back to public school when he gets to 9th grade but for now we will continue to home school because that is what we think is best for him.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

bearwhiz said:


> The Asian countries are kicking our asses because the kids go to class and pay attention. Why? Because the teachers still are allowed to discipline children without the parents crying and saying Not my child or My child wouldn't do that or Parents degrading the teachers in front of the kids. Respect is till taught and demanded.
> Nowadays if a kid has a headache, he stays home. Give them two aspirin and send them to school. Bring back the paddle and use it. It didnt kill me and I got my share and I haven't raped any women, committed any crimes, beat my wife or any of the other bad things that corporal punishment is suppossed to cause. It helped to teach me that some actions are not acceptable.


*X2*


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Been homeschooled since 1st grade cause of that. My parents don't want to put up with the bs.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Before you go to court, read through the US Constitution to see if the school isn't violating any of your or your daughter's rights. Pretty sure they are. Anyway, it makes for a good argument if they are violating. Sorry to hear about that. Hope you come out on top.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*How far does Homeschooling go?*

This is a serious question. I can understand how many parents can buy curriculum, get online help, etc. , and do a pretty good job teaching at the elementary level. But after that I know I could not teach AP Biology, advanced math....even algebra much less calculus....physics, chemistry (with a lab)...and what about languages, Spanish, French, etc.

I know some extremely bright kids can almost learn without an instructor, but for most kids, I just can't buy that parents can do the upper grade stuff as well as a high school, public or private.

And what happens for "graduation". Does the 17-18 year old walk across the family living room and Mom hands him a "diploma"?


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

beaucp said:


> Before you go to court, read through the US Constitution to see if the school isn't violating any of your or your daughter's rights. *Pretty sure they are.* Anyway, it makes for a good argument if they are violating. Sorry to hear about that. Hope you come out on top.


Please explain.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Johnboat said:


> This is a serious question. I can understand how many parents can buy curriculum, get online help, etc. , and do a pretty good job teaching at the elementary level. But after that I know I could not teach AP Biology, advanced math....even algebra much less calculus....physics, chemistry (with a lab)...and what about languages, Spanish, French, etc.
> 
> I know some extremely bright kids can almost learn without an instructor, but for most kids, I just can't buy that parents can do the upper grade stuff as well as a high school, public or private.
> 
> And what happens for "graduation". Does the 17-18 year old walk across the family living room and Mom hands him a "diploma"?


Agreed.

In addition, dont forget the social developement and learning that absent a legitimate and extrordinary reason, they HAVE to be somewhere at an appointed time.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

*Not sure*



Johnboat said:


> One thing we all might agree on is this cartoon.
> 
> There is no question that study habits and home work are very much subject to parental attention. Apparently many children get very little help or encouragement or studying discipline at home.


Don


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Johnboat said:


> One thing we all might agree on is this cartoon.
> 
> There is no question that study habits and home work are very much subject to parental attention. Apparently many children get very little help or encouragement or studying discipline at home.


with most of today's youth, it's not cool to be smart or educated. it is cool to be ghetto.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Even "Ghetto" and "Gangsta" has gone downhill...*



mastercylinder said:


> with most of today's youth, it's not cool to be smart or educated. it is cool to be ghetto.


Contrast these two images old school ghetto vs new gangsta.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Shaky said:


> ok, ill try to calm down. Like I said, the more I think about it the more aggravated I get.
> 
> So, I guess in a nutshell, my daughter gets the flu or flu like symptoms. I keep her home from school, give her tylenol and fluids, like any DR in the US would recommend. She gets better I send her back to school, but the school decides that I can not treat my daughter that way and I am a criminal.
> 
> ...


Dude, I'd milk it, and I completely agree. If they're not competent enough to recognize competent parents, they don't need to be teaching kids. Or running schools. 
If I had the time, I'd try to jury it out. Because it is a money grab. They lose $$ when JR isn't in school...


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

stdreb27 said:


> Dude, I'd milk it, and I completely agree. If they're not competent enough to recognize competent parents, they don't need to be teaching kids. Or running schools.
> If I had the time, I'd try to jury it out. Because it is a money grab. They lose $$ when JR isn't in school...


I believe the deal is, they will pick all possible cases throw a handful of stinky mud (I meant the other smelly brown stuff, but Im trying to control my outbursts!) and just see what sticks.

I will more than likely be in that courtroom next week with 10-12 other parents since its seems to me that each district has their specific day. Kind of a shotgun approach.

So we'll see.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

No, you do not have to take your child to the Dr. just because she is too sick to go to school and a JP is not going to tell you to. Again, I _think_ you are going to find that the interest was generated by the total number of days missed this year - not by this particular occurence. We still have not heard that number. I believe that so long as those absences are legitimate, you will be pleasantly suprised. On the other hand, if your child's absence pattern coincides with holidays and other "special" days, you probably have some "splainin" to do.


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

I can remember when going to deer camp the day before deer season was an excused absence and parking behind the ag building with my 30.06 in the gun rack was not even noticed because a dozen others were doing the same thing, my, how times have changed.
I'm surprised you got the summons seeing how your daughter is 17. It's all about the money. Even if a warrant was issued it wouldn't be served. It cost too much money to put someone in jail. My girlfriend has a lead foot and over a period of time she recieved several tickets. She forgot about one and it turned into a warrant. They called her and said if she didn't pay her fine she could be arrested at any time. She went to the jail to turn herself in and they said no, we can't do that, you have to pay the fine. She tried several times and they would not arrest her. She had to pay because if you don't you can't re-new your DL. So, they have you over a barrel.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

KEMPOC said:


> No, you do not have to take your child to the Dr. just because she is too sick to go to school and a JP is not going to tell you to. Again, I _think_ you are going to find that the interest was generated by the total number of days missed this year - not by this particular occurence. We still have not heard that number. I believe that so long as those absences are legitimate, you will be pleasantly suprised. On the other hand, if your child's absence pattern coincides with holidays and other "special" days, you probably have some "splainin" to do.


She has missed a total of 7 days since school started.

They are filing on the four days she had missed in a row. Ive said that I dont know how many times. My note explaining her absence was deemed unexcusable by the "attendance commitee"

And maybe the JP will agree with me, we'll just have to see. The whole point of my posting on this subject was the fact that the school administrators arbitrarily took my decision about the wefare of my child out of my hands and made their own decision. Now granted, my daughter is not perfect, she is not nor will ever be a valedictorian, but she makes decent grades, has lettered in band, and does not cause any problems for her teachers and for the most part gets along with most kids in the school.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Shaky,
I really think its going to be OK. You obviously care about your daughter. You are understandably irritated over the inconvenience and the perception that your ability to care for your child is in question. I get that. I would likely feel the same. I dont think 7 days is crazy and I dont think a JP will either. Its a system (flawed or not) to ensure that kids are in the school being educated unless there is a compelling reason for them not to be. Funeral outside of the family (as I remember) will probably be questioned. Expect that and be prepared to respond with something rational. For example - 'Loss of a close family friend that in your oppinion, the child needed the closure provided by a funeral'. Hang in there and keep your cool. Try to know that I, and many others that seem to be argueing with you, really just care that all children get as good of an education as possible.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

capt. david said:


> my parents would have been in jail for the number of days i missed in high school!!!! lol


Mine would still be there for the number of days I missed. Well, darned near, anyway.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

What was the outcome, Shaky?



Shaky said:


> So I get a letter yesterday summoning me to the local JPs office for a show cause hearing answering to the charge of , Parent contributing to unattendance......
> 
> Seems like nowadays a parent signed note does not get an absence excused, its up to the "school officials" to decide whether or not my childs absence is for an excusable reason or not. Other than that, a signed from a dr or dentist can substitute.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

txjoker said:


> What was the outcome, Shaky?


Well it got re-scheduled for week after next, seems I was supposed to bring my daughter after all. When the JP finally called my name she asked where my daughter was at, I told her she was at school where she was supposed to be, didnt go to well, but I explained to the JP it was an honest mistake so she re-scheduled.

It was an eye-opening experience sitting through the cases before me however. Probably 100 parents and kids and reps from all the school districts in the county.

One five year old boy in a wheelchair, obviously having med problems was hauled in with his parents, they said it wasnt the first time and probably wouldnt be the last. They got fined $280/per day for I believe 3 days of unexcused absences.

Some were raked over the coals a little harder and some were outright dismissed. Ive got a pretty good feeling after talking to the JP however, so hopefully it will be dismissed.

But we'll see.


----------

